# Airborne Delta, junk or no at $750



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking for a winter/gravel riding bike. I came across this Airborne bike for a decent price. I actually only want to spend around $500, but this seems worth it for the apex group?

Airborne Bicycles. Delta


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

I may be a bit biased but I have a pre-production model (not much different, just didn't get the decals, really). The bike is a solid performer, especially at $750. I've been beating the hell out of mine for the better part of a year with no issues. 
If you're a cat 1 racer, it may not be the bike for you but for everyone else it's more than capable. It's a nice do it all set up... raced my last week...


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice socks, they match your cable housing 
Thanks for the info. It's hard to find much info on the bike.


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 14, 2011)

toddre said:


> I may be a bit biased but I have a pre-production model (not much different, just didn't get the decals, really). The bike is a solid performer, especially at $750. I've been beating the hell out of mine for the better part of a year with no issues.
> If you're a cat 1 racer, it may not be the bike for you but for everyone else it's more than capable. It's a nice do it all set up... raced my last week...


Thanks for the info, I've been pondering this bike for a while now!


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

nOOky said:


> Nice socks, they match your cable housing
> Thanks for the info. It's hard to find much info on the bike.


Wait 'til you see what socks I break out for this week's training race :thumbsup:
The bike is just a nice solid build that if you wanted to put more money into down the road, would be a nice ride...


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

I thought it was a good deal - I ordered one for me. My first cross bike I will be using as a cross/gravel racer (previously I used other for town/do anything bikes). Looking forward to it. My only complaint so far is I ordered it Friday AM and it still hasn't shipped. I assume its boxed sitting in a warehouse waiting for someone to slap a shipping lable on it.....

Edit - I called today and they shipped it out last night... so Friday I should have it barring any delays..


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Going to order it tomorrow. I sat here pricing out a build using a cheap $275 frame and fork, and I could not even come close to the value of the components alone. Waiting on an e-mail about shipping costs from them...


----------



## Sickmak90 (Jul 24, 2012)

I believe shipping is around $75. You can catch "free shipping" promotions from time to time.

Edit:: I just realized it says that $749 includes freight...looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

For $750 its a hell of a deal... here's week two (non stock form)


----------



## Sickmak90 (Jul 24, 2012)

I honestly wish I could swing $750 right now. I may see what I can unload so I can get one.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Great price. They've outdone Bikesdirect at that price. Solid specs too.


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

^^ What size is that and how tall are you?

I just pulled the trigger on a 59cm, and am 6'2".

I too, was going to put together a cx bike with a cheap frame and ebay parts....just couldn't make it happen for the same price as the delta. Even if the frame is complete crap, the rest of the parts are worth it.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I know, I get halfway through a build without the frame and I hit the $750 easy, and that's finding the cheapest new stuff around the web.
No, I don't work for Airborne, I'm just cheap and even if the frame cracks I'll still feel transferring the parts to another frame is worth the price.

I'm still trying to figure out the size frame I should order. I'm 6'0" with a 35" inseam. I normally go with a 59cm frame, but for cyclocross I'm not sure. It comes with a 120mm stem, I'm sure I could shorten the cockpit with a shorter stem and lower the seat if needed.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

nOOky said:


> I know, I get halfway through a build without the frame and I hit the $750 easy, and that's finding the cheapest new stuff around the web.
> No, I don't work for Airborne, I'm just cheap and even if the frame cracks I'll still feel transferring the parts to another frame is worth the price.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the size frame I should order. I'm 6'0" with a 35" inseam. I normally go with a 59cm frame, but for cyclocross I'm not sure. It comes with a 120mm stem, I'm sure I could shorten the cockpit with a shorter stem and lower the seat if needed.


I'm not a big fan of sizing down for cyclocross... go with the size you normally run for a road bike and maybe tweak cockpit a bit with a stem flip


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

Sold out in my size or I would have already ordered one.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

toddre said:


> I'm not a big fan of sizing down for cyclocross... go with the size you normally run for a road bike and maybe tweak cockpit a bit with a stem flip


In the end I tend to agree. I studied the geometry of the bike and my current other road bikes, and I ended up ordering the 59cm. They are out of 57's anyway. The 59cm came with a longish stem, so I tend to think that I can tune it to my liking better than the 57cm.
Thanks for everybody's help. I tend to research and analyze the hell out of stuff before I buy, and this was no exception. From my searching I don't think you can do better under $1,200 unless you go used, and finding used in my area was a no-go.
I am also very giddy, I have a new bike on the way, and that always makes me happy


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

nOOky said:


> In the end I tend to agree. I studied the geometry of the bike and my current other road bikes, and I ended up ordering the 59cm. They are out of 57's anyway. The 59cm came with a longish stem, so I tend to think that I can tune it to my liking better than the 57cm.
> Thanks for everybody's help. I tend to research and analyze the hell out of stuff before I buy, and this was no exception. From my searching I don't think you can do better under $1,200 unless you go used, and finding used in my area was a no-go.
> I am also very giddy, I have a new bike on the way, and that always makes me happy


Keep in mind that the 59 runs a 58ETT so you should probably be pretty close....


----------



## mnyquist4 (May 14, 2009)

Anyone know if it is 130 or 135 rear spacing?

Thanks!


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

mnyquist4 said:


> Anyone know if it is 130 or 135 rear spacing?
> 
> Thanks!


135 I think that will end up being the standard .. for disc bikes anyways...


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

nOOky said:


> I'm just cheap and even if the frame cracks I'll still feel transferring the parts to another frame is worth the price.


The frame has a lifetime warranty too


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

I just pulled the trigger on a 55 and they have 5 left.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

I just got mine today. Pretty nice for the money - out of the box the 57 weighs 23lb 4 ounces without pedals but with the reflectors all in place. The cable housing is long enough for a bike twice its size, and the paint is coming off at the dropouts (where they are machined for the wheel axles to go). I also noticed the rear brake - one bolt isn't sitting flat due to paint (just needs cleaned up). But other than that - bang for the buck - there is a ton of bike here.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

That's good to hear despite the inconveniences you had. I'm looking forward to putting mine together midweek.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

overall I am very happy with it so far.... it rides great!


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Fast Freddy said:


> overall I am very happy with it so far.... it rides great!


No pics ?????


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

toddre said:


> No pics ?????


I will get some up tomorrow - to dark tonight, just got the new cables on there.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

Here it is....










Things I swapped out...
Wheels - handbuilt Mavic TN719 rims, Shimano M529 hubs, DT SuperComp Spokes
Panaracer CrossBlaster tires
Nokon sealed cables shift and brake
Crank Brother candy pedals
Deda Carbon Silver tape
King SS Cage
Pedros blowout bag - only on for neighborhood rides in case of flats

original weight 23lb 4ounce - no pedals
Current weight 22lb 8ounces - with pedals and no seat bag

I want to add some more red trim- thinking the flite saddle I need for it could be red... maybe red bar tape... red skewers definitely


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

FF, what size is that? It looks good. I just scored some Token 29er disc wheels that are tubeless ready. They weigh around 1750 grams. I'm thinking that now I can have some rough stuff wheels and some townie wheels all disc ready. I also scored some red bling accessories to lighten up some nuts, bolts, skewers etc. Christmas in Sept.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

Birddog said:


> FF, what size is that? It looks good. I just scored some Token 29er disc wheels that are tubeless ready. They weigh around 1750 grams. I'm thinking that now I can have some rough stuff wheels and some townie wheels all disc ready. I also scored some red bling accessories to lighten up some nuts, bolts, skewers etc. Christmas in Sept.


It is a 57cm. I am holding back until after I get in a few cross races to see what I want wheel wise. If I was buying now I would want a set of Stans 340 (or Crest) laced to a set of Hope disc hubs. I'm not sure what I am doing with the stock wheels yet - think I might keep them and put road tires on them for training after cross season to keep my road bike out of the spring muck.

My biggest concern so far is my fit -I know it has a shorter cockpit than my road bike but after riding it today I am missing the drop from the bars to saddle height - need about another inch to get road comfy on it (it can be had with deeper drop bars and moving the stem down under the spacers) - just not sure if that is good cross fit? 

I've had cross bikes before but used them as townie do anything bikes - this is the first cross bike that will actually be raced.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

Well I really like the proportions, it looks very proper. Mine is a 55, I hope it looks as good. XC bikes have a deliberately shorter cockpit to allow you to sit more upright. I think you'll get used to it. I don't race, tried it and didn't care for it. I bought my Delta for gravel road and moderate single track use. I have a Soma Doublecross that works well too, but I have it set up more as a commuter tour rig and i don't want to destroy it. I also want to do some bikepacking with this thing.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks nice sir! I won't be able to do much with mine, it was a stretch just buying the thing in the first place. I'm selling a 29er hardtail to finance this purchase, so I should have money left over. I just need bottle cages and pedals for now.





Fast Freddy said:


> Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

freezin_is_the_reason said:


> Sold out in my size or I would have already ordered one.


As of 21 minutes ago their Facebook page says they have more 59's and 57's in stock if you're that size?


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

nOOky said:


> As of 21 minutes ago their Facebook page says they have more 59's and 57's in stock if you're that size?


On the same note, be sure to size by ETT and not just ST size.... ETT runs a bit smaller that ST length...Here are stand overs...
50cm----------- 77cm
53cm----------- 80cm
55cm----------- 82.5cm
57cm----------- 84.5cm
59cm----------- 86cm


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

I just spoke with them to get an idea of shipping costs to Canuckistan ($300, btw, in case any of the rest of you are thinking about it), and also asked about 55's. I was told they still had a bunch left. No exact number, but he didn't make it sound like they were down to the last one or two...


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

I received my delta today. The bike looks great except for one small problem, and one big problem.

The small problem was that the stem (or fork) was mounted backward....no biggie.

The large problem is that the rear skewer is bent. Where the skewer would normally go into the dropout, it is bent about 30-40%. I can't tell for sure, but it looks like the RD is bent as well.

No cx race this weekend...

Any experience with Airborne Customer Service?


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

The stem was on backwards to fit in the box with mine - if it was the other way it would have been through the shipping box and probably damaged.

Do you have another skewer to throw in it to check the shifting? I'm sure Airborne customer service should be able to fix this quickly.

Keep us posted.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

timeyer said:


> I received my delta today. The bike looks great except for one small problem, and one big problem.
> 
> The small problem was that the stem (or fork) was mounted backward....no biggie.
> 
> ...


The fork and stem need to be turned around around in shipping to fit the box and prtect the fork. Every company ships that way.
Eric @ Airborne is a good guy... he'll make it right for you. In the mean time, don't blow off your race just because of that. Any skewer will work and any shop will take care of the hanger if it's bent. Get out on the race course!


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

The skewer is bent so badly it won't come out. At a minimum they will have to send me a new rear wheel.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

timeyer said:


> The skewer is bent so badly it won't come out. At a minimum they will have to send me a new rear wheel.


Any descent shop should figure out a way to get it out... then send Airborne the bill :thumbsup:


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

toddre,

I'm glad to hear you think Airborne is going to take care of the issue. I'm just bummed...I was really looking forward to trying a low level cx race this weekend. I had a great summer of road racing, and with my running background, I am excited about cx....especially since $3000 wheels don't help you out so much in that sport!

One of the reasons I ordered the airborne was because of the shop in town. He only sells Treks, and only at full retail. In addition his customer service is horrible. In some situations he won't work on a bike if he didn't sell it. For example, I sold an old pair of wheels to a riding friend. He took the bike into the local shop, and the owner refused to do a tune up since he didn't buy new wheels there. (The owner knew he needed a new wheel, they had tried to fix it earlier). Another time he wouldn't fix a broken spoke for someone riding from canada to mexico because he was on a motobecane. He absolutely refuses to work on mail order bikes. Then there was the time he told my wife "dry/wax lubricant didn't exist, and she was crazy." Needless to say, I don't want to go there.

The end result is that those of us who won't put up with him become better at doing our own work; which I'm actually thankful for. A stand and some basic tools have saved me a ton of money.

The problem with the current situation is that it will require a cutting wheel to take the bent skewer off. I don't have a cutting wheel, and I'm not brave enough even if I did. 

I'll have to take the bike to the nearest "city" (Sioux Falls), which is about 55 miles away. So in the end, it is just a pain and a bummer.

Such is life though...the bike is a great deal, and I can't wait to have it up and running.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Is this a problem with Airborne or the shipping company? I can't see someone packing that bike up like that and thinking it would be okay...
Mine comes Thursday, we shall see.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm sure the skewer is only only bent on the outside of the hub - I'm sure it will pull out with force. Was the box trashed for that to happen?

Post some pictures!


----------



## mountbkr (Jun 22, 2012)

Shoot us some pictures and let's come up with some ideas to help remove the skewer. I would think you could unscrew the nut to get it out. I haven't ever seen one mangled so bad a cutting wheel was the only solution.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

I would think cutting it up would make it harder to remove - the bigger it is (even if it is bent up) gives you more area to pull from. Post a picture of it (even a cell phone pic will work)


----------



## gibby911 (May 28, 2012)

I just received my Airborne Delta today and couldn't be more pleased- well packaged, easy to assemble. I ran out of time but I do need to adjust the brake cables but everything else has been great.
Dave


----------



## jjchomp (Apr 19, 2012)

I got mine yesterday. 15 minutes to put together, then a 15 mile ride. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just did my first cross practice on mine - love it. Worked perfectly!


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

With regards to the bent skewer, I don't see how a hacksaw wouldn't get the job done. Pull the wheel and cut the offending bent end off as close to the hub as you can. Shouldn't take more than 5 minutes. I really don't see how the skewer is bent inside the hub enough to cause it to bind once the offending bent end is removed..


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Assembling my bike, everything is cool except the derailleur hanger is stripped out. I assume it got banged or something and jarred enough to pop it off enough that the threads are stripped. Placed a call to Airborne and awaiting to hear back. I'm bummed, but hopefully I can ride it this weekend, maybe 

Kind of fixed it, but there is an alignment issue beyond my skills. Lots of rubbing in the rear derailleur, it is unrideable right now. Damaged in shipping, she took the box from the shipper while I was at work.


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

An update.

Eric is indeed a cool cat. He took care of the situation, and I'm definitely pleased with the customer service.

The RD was bent, but I got pretty antsy today and installed the damaged wheel with a different skewer. I couldn't get the shifting dialed in perfectly, but it isn't awful

I was able to get the skewer out using a hacksaw. There's def some damage to the rear wheel, but it sounds like it was the shipping company....yes the box was pretty beat up.

Anyway, I went for a quick road ride on the xc. 20.5 miles in 59 minutes. Slower than what I would ride on my road bike, but I was definitely impressed.

We'll see about the first race. I'm a runner who has had some success at the lowest levels of amateur bike racing....not sure how cx will suit me.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

wait - did everyone elses boxes have the white box straps holding the box together? Mine did not - hence the bike was falling out of the bottom of the box (litterally could see the rear tire hanging out of the box as the UPS guy carried it up to the house. but luckily mine was all there and nothing really damaged.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes mine did. I think the derailleur got tweaked by the shipper, it has a definite scuff on it where it got banged.
A couple of things, maybe these are common. It was missing a ferrule on the cable for the rear brake, minor, but needed.
The frame is a bear in the rear, I have to use most of my strength to open up the rear to get the rear wheel to fit in.
The seat post clamp screw bottoms out before it's tight enough to hold the seat post securely, I'll have to get another clamp. I had to open up the frame where the seat post goes in with a screw driver to get the seat post to fit in.
Other than that I can't evaluate until I can actually ride it.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

timeyer said:


> An update.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I went for a quick road ride on the xc. 20.5 miles in 59 minutes. Slower than what I would ride on my road bike, but I was definitely impressed.
> ...


 You rode a cross bike around at 21 mph...and that's slower than your road bike?
I'd say there's a few pro teams that want to talk to you.


----------



## mountbkr (Jun 22, 2012)

the mayor said:


> You rode a cross bike around at 21 mph...and that's slower than your road bike?
> I'd say there's a few pro teams that want to talk to you.


I would say this is the leading cause of Semi Pro, Pro and aspiring Pros quitting cycling. They work for 8-10 years to develop what they consider to be good tactics, training schedules, dedicated lifestyles and then come on this site and realize that there are new guys, high schoolers and others that are faster than they are.....they get discouraged and quit.
:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

mountbkr said:


> I would say this is the leading cause of Semi Pro, Pro and aspiring Pros quitting cycling. They work for 8-10 years to develop what they consider to be good tactics, training schedules, dedicated lifestyles and then come on this site and realize that there are new guys, high schoolers and others that are faster than they are.....they get discouraged and quit.
> :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


And they do it on a $750 24 lb bike.
I guess the old saying " It's the engine...not the bike" is true.


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

Yep...I'd normally go 22-23 miles on my road bike. That's an all-out make myself puke effort on a flat no-stop loop. The cross bike seems to be 1-2 mph slower.

I finish midpack on most cat 2-4 group rides/ races. Pretty sure no pro teams give a $hit.


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

No white straps, and I had similar issues with the seatpost. The box was pretty beat up.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

That ain't nothing, got my bike up to 67 mph this morning.
(On the back of my car).


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

Mayor, 
If you're doubting my speed, come for a visit sometime. I'd be glad to show you.

There's no doubt I train too fast and don't ride recovery rides slow enough. But since I'm not a pro, and race only a few times a year, I don't have a training plan/schedule. I just like to hammer.

The fact that I rode that fast on a 24lb bike should indicate the fact that I'm not overweight is more important than bike weight. If there were any climbing, I'm sure it would be a different story.

I forgot the internet, and message boards especially were where people go to put each other down. 

I'll include my running PRs too, 250 marathon, 115 half, 33:45 10k, 1555 5k , 902 3k. Oh wait, this is the internet. they were 2:30, 1:09, 30:59 , 1430 and 815.

I TT on my merckx class road bike at 26 mph too...not.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

If you can go that fast...my hats off to you.
I'd say pin a number on more often and collect the prize money


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

I'll take that as a compliment.

One reason I don't race more is the inherent risk of overconfidence bike fitness causes. On the track or in a running race there is a very quantitative way for me to know I'm miles away from "elite." It's called a stopwatch.

When people who are fit ride bikes, the mechanical advantage tightens the distribution. I run 5ks at 11(road)-12 (track, best shape ever) mph. Elites run from 14-15 mph.

Assume my running and biking are on equal levels (they're not, I'm a poor tactical bike racer), you might think the difference between an amateur rec rider would be more than the 3 mph running difference...it isn't, for many reasons.

When I lived in Colorado Springs there was a Sunday morning group "ride." There were loads of cat 1-2 guys, and even a few pros from time to time. I could hang with the main group, only to get my doors blown off when it was time to sprint.

Average speed isn't anything. Still, I'm in good shape and can do the hour of power pretty well for a relative noob.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

It IS a compliment...
Now...about that Airborne...
At that price...I'm thinking about grabbing one for a winter/rain/ mud race/ gravel bike....
I was going to buy a couple Cannondale SuperX's
But until the hydro brakes come out...I can't see spending that money and having to replace the shifter/brakes if the vapor ware ever come out


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

What do you mean by "hanger is stripped out"? 



nOOky said:


> Yes mine did. I think the derailleur got tweaked by the shipper, it has a definite scuff on it where it got banged.
> A couple of things, maybe these are common. It was missing a ferrule on the cable for the rear brake, minor, but needed.
> The frame is a bear in the rear, I have to use most of my strength to open up the rear to get the rear wheel to fit in.
> The seat post clamp screw bottoms out before it's tight enough to hold the seat post securely, I'll have to get another clamp. I had to open up the frame where the seat post goes in with a screw driver to get the seat post to fit in.
> Other than that I can't evaluate until I can actually ride it.


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

Despite some packing issues, I'd still highly recommend the bike. You can't get close to piecing those components together for $750. ONce the BB5s are dialed in, they stop well. The bike looks decent as well, nothing too flashy.

I'll race a few cx races, but my main use will be commuting, gravel travel, and maybe touring with my bro-in law.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The replaceable hanger is held onto the frame with a threaded bolt that threads into the derailleur hanger. It is stripped out, i.e. the threads won't hold onto the bolt.
See here...


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

You can Heli-Coil that ...cost you about $1
And / Or get a longer chainring bolt to catch the good threads
And is that bolt in all the way?? From looking at the pics...it's a 5 minute fix


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

None of the threads are good, I'm assuming the derailleur was yanked and basically pulled off. No, the bolt isn't all the way in, it's just in place for right now sitting by my desk at work. I won't been able to do anything with it until after work today as I just got it last night, and I've been trying to reach Airborne to ask for a new hanger (the best solution imho) but no one answers. Once I get off work I will probably see if I can find a coil the right size or hit up the LBS to see what they have.
A longer bolt wouldn't help, and I don't know where one would find a longer bolt like that with the appropriate style head on it to fit flush.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

It's a chain ring bolt.
Most hangers use a road ( double) bolt. I have saved hangers by cleaning up the threads and using a longer mtb ( triple) bolt until I could get the right hanger.
You may luck out and the shop can match up a hanger ( you want at least 1 spare of these!)
You might want to have a shop align the drop out if it was whacked that hard while your at it.

This is what a shop mechanic goes through every time they unbox a bike. Doesn't matter if it's a $120 bike or a $12,000 bike....there is usually something buggered up.


----------



## dreadful (Sep 20, 2012)

I was planning on getting a $500ish bikes direct cross bike for commuting and exercise. But it seems from what I've read that this bike is a better deal. If I were to get it would a 53" frame size be right for a person 5'10 with a 31'inch inseam?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

timeyer said:


> Despite some packing issues, I'd still highly recommend the bike. You can't get close to piecing those components together for $750. ONce the BB5s are dialed in, they stop well. The bike looks decent as well, nothing too flashy.
> 
> I'll race a few cx races, but my main use will be commuting, gravel travel, and maybe touring with my bro-in law.


Yeah...$750 is cheap money. I currently have a KHS flite for a winter beater bike...think I paid $500 for a leftover in 06. The thing is going to need a rear derailuer, cables and the rear wheel is getting worn through. so I can throw a couple hundred at it....or sell it and buy the Ariborne.
Or I could get a CaadX disc....and have a raceable bike that will make me cry when riding it on salty winter rides.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

the mayor said:


> It's a chain ring bolt.
> Most hangers use a road ( double) bolt. I have saved hangers by cleaning up the threads and using a longer mtb ( triple) bolt until I could get the right hanger.
> You may luck out and the shop can match up a hanger ( you want at least 1 spare of these!)
> You might want to have a shop align the drop out if it was whacked that hard while your at it.
> ...


The threads are completely stripped, so no go on a longer bolt. The shop doesn't have a hanger nor a helicoil available, they recommend a new hanger. I didn't find anyone around locally with the correct 8mm helicoil, so that's out.
I basically need Airborne to send me one out, but I'm getting no response through telephone or e-mail so I assume the guy is off today and I'll have to wait until Monday. I would just rather have a new hanger, and yes a spare, so it look like I'll be waiting a few days. Just bummed is all.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine arrived today. Box was pretty beat up and no white straps. It looks like everything survived, but I won't know for sure til Sunday when I have time to assemble it.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The Airborne guys are probably at Interbike......
And I was just at AutoZone....8mm heliCoils on the rack for a couple of bucks.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Send me one please, I'm about 35 miles from an Autozone


----------



## JPorter (Sep 29, 2011)

toddre said:


> On the same note, be sure to size by ETT and not just ST size.... ETT runs a bit smaller that ST length...Here are stand overs...
> 50cm----------- 77cm
> 53cm----------- 80cm
> 55cm----------- 82.5cm
> ...


Damn, I wish I'd seen this earlier. Just ordered a 53 for my lady friend, since they are apparently out of stock on the 50... she needs about a 51cm top tube but both the 50 (52tt) and 53 (53tt) are longer than that. I wish Airborne would respond to an email or answer the phone, but I guess they are all at Interbike?

I figure I'll have to just downsize the included 105mm stem to 80mm or 85mm to shorten the reach... I hope it doesn't make it too twitchy. If I'd known the standover on the 53 was 80cm I might not have ordered it, though. Her cycling inseam is exactly 80cm, lol. That could get painful.

I hope this works. /facepalm


----------



## cnskate (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish I hadn't seen this post, because now I'm $750 poorer! Free shipping and no tax for Apex and a carbon fork, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## "the dude" (Aug 19, 2012)

This seems to be a Delta love fest thread. I am in the marked for a trainer bike / winter commuter and decided I couldn't go wrong for this build at this price. I received mine last Friday and am disappointed:

- Cheap Chinese frame quality (par for the course I guess): xtra paint (or dripped dried paint) on one side of the fork dropout fork dropout is cracking off because I had to force the axle in there.

- derailleur mount threads on dropout tapped non-straight.

- derailleur hanger doesn't fit on frame very well, pretty crappy machining.

- the above two combined with a slightly bent derailleur = trip to shop, they got it working OK but agree the hanger and frame mount is pretty much crap.

- I'm pretty new to road groups but I don't like the way the Apex shifts (especially the front is really stiff)

- it's really heavy.

- the rear hub on the wheelset Is super cheap (again par for this range of mail order bike I guess) but this is the worst I have seen. A bunch of cassette movement and tons of wobble from freehub body.

Am i expecting too much? I am gonna send it back I think. I have ordered moto's from bikesdirect before and the build quality seems to be a level above this.

- Delivery Box was in pretty good shape though 

- The airborne guys were great with my pre-sales questions. I am sure they will help me resolve my issues or take it back. (Haven't called yet)


----------



## cnskate (Nov 8, 2011)

At this price the frame is practically free considering an Apex group runs around $670. If I like the frame I'll be stoked. If I don't, I might by a custom frame next year and swap over the parts and be even more stoked, albeit poorer.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ıuıɯǝƃ;4111369 said:


> I would not suggest using a bike under $1200 if you want to keep your spinal chord intact. If it's just for a one time trip along the mountains where you risk falling and losing your bike, then its understandable. But frankly, I wouldn't suggest purchasing such a bike for permanent use.
> 
> ~Paul Tyson Brooks, Cat 1 racer


What?


----------



## "the dude" (Aug 19, 2012)

ıuıɯǝƃ;4111369 said:


> I would not suggest using a bike under $1200 if you want to keep your spinal chord intact. If it's just for a one time trip along the mountains where you risk falling and losing your bike, then its understandable. But frankly, I wouldn't suggest purchasing such a bike for permanent use.
> 
> ~Paul Tyson Brooks, Cat 1 racer



What!?! Thats just like your opinion man! Seriously what magic connection is there between $1200 and a spinal cord?


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

ıuıɯǝƃ;4111548 said:


> Hi the dude, $1200 is probably the bare minimum you want to spend on your bike. I know people who use $1100 or cheaper bikes and they usually end up with lower back pains which never go away. Some of them experience intense pain when walking and I personally predict they will eventually become immobile, but who really knows?
> 
> ~Paul Tyson Brooks


Um... ok....


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

I ordered one for my wife. At $750 for a complete cycle cross bike having it be a little rough around the edges is fine. I think I should be able to get it to ride just fine. There for sure are nicer bikes out there and a higher price will for sure come with them.


----------



## johnss (Sep 21, 2012)

*it can be had with deeper drop bars and moving the stem down under the spacers*

My biggest concern so far is my fit -I know it has a shorter cockpit than my road bike but after riding it today I am missing the drop from the bars to saddle height - need about another inch to get road comfy on it (it can be had with deeper drop bars and moving the stem down under the spacers) - just not sure if that is good cross fit?
:idea:


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Good fit is good fit, regardless if it's cross, road, or mountain. Adjust the bike to what feels comfortable and lets you ride pain or discomfort free.


----------



## Littlehendrick (May 9, 2011)

Just ordered up a 53 since they were out of stock on the 50's. New commuter/cross race bike for me, and road training bike for the lady (pays to be darn similar in measurements on bikes). So for 750 I got three bikes! It may be under the "1200" dollar price point that Paul is scoffing at, but I know it will fit my needs. I look forward to seeing how the brakes compare to my 29'er SS (BB7's).

Paul, with your obvious, massive racing skill become a Cat 1, you have forgotten the most important part about cycling/cross/riding.....*the riding itself*. It is more important to have someone on a bike, and let them enjoy the experience, than it is to hit a magical price point. I worked in a shop, and sure, I could have told someone they should only buy a bike costing 1k or more, but the more important part was to SERVE the customer, and put them on a bike that they enjoyed, was reliable, and was within their budget. That is how you make a happy rider. To get them "addicted," you have to get them riding first.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

the mayor said:


> It IS a compliment...
> Now...about that Airborne...
> At that price...I'm thinking about grabbing one for a winter/rain/ mud race/ gravel bike....
> I was going to buy a couple Cannondale SuperX's
> But until the hydro brakes come out...I can't see spending that money and having to replace the shifter/brakes if the vapor ware ever come out



Hopefully you did not think too long. They are back up to $999 and only a few left.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

I started to put mine together. In shipping there was a little clear coat damage on the down tube just behind the head tube caused by the way they packed the handlebars. The cabling job was bizarre. I had to pull the front derailleur cable and outer because it was way too long and looked like crap. Now I'm cussing my decision, because after clipping the end of the shifter cable I can't get it back through the shifter mech. I super glued the end to prevent fraying and it still won't go. Anybody with SRAM experience have any tips? This is my first experience with SRAM road and I'm not thrilled so far. I'll stop by the LBS and get some new cable but I'm not convinced that I'll get that through either.

The rest of the bike appears to have survived shipping OK although it's a wonder considering the box damage. The brake cables also appear to be a little long, but I'm not gonna rush into cutting those short given the fun I'm having with the shifter. All in all, the bike looks good and I think it was definitely worth the $$. The standover is pretty high though but I probably would have ordered it anyway.


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

Well, after a few days; I have this to add.

The bike is disappointing, and it appears as though shipping is a major concern for Airborne. My frame has dings, scratches, and one big gouge. While I'm pleased he damaged derailleur and skewer are being replaced (gratis, from airborne), the rest of the bike isn't exactly living up to what I'd hoped.

-The BB5s are proving to be impossible to dial in. After following bikeshipgirls instructions, Avids, and one other tutorial, I still can't find good stopping power without bad drag....

-The frame is cheap, the paint cheaper, and the packing damage a minor nuisance.
-The shifting is bad, but again, I'm blaming a bent RD; I'll save judgement until after the new one arrives
-I'm concerned about the derailleur hanger and it's ability to thread into the frame.

Overall you can't really complain about these issues on a $750 bike. The problem is that I thought I would be getting $1000-$1200 quality.

I'd send the bike back, but Airborne's 30 day customer satisfaction guarantee is full of fine print, and shpping would kill me. I'll continue to use the bike as something to work on.

For the rest of you out there, a $700 Focus from Jenson is probably a better idea.


----------



## ryanscott6 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd agree with the assessment on the BB5s. On a $750 bike they are probably fine but I'd be pretty ticked off if I paid the original price of the bike. I've ordered a set of BB7 road so hopefully that'll be an improvement. The only other complain I have is the sizing. I normally ride a 56cm bike and ordered a 55cm based on Airborne's recommendation and its still a bit big. Other than that I really enjoy the bike.


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

RyanScott,

I'm a long-legged 6'2" and ordered the 59. I ride an XL Ridley road bike which is a tad small. The last standard geo road bike I had was a 60cm c-c Cannondale Caad7. The 59 seems bigger...I'm going to measure it tonight


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

ryanscott6 said:


> I'd agree with the assessment on the BB5s. On a $750 bike they are probably fine but I'd be pretty ticked off if I paid the original price of the bike. I've ordered a set of BB7 road so hopefully that'll be an improvement. The only other complain I have is the sizing. I normally ride a 56cm bike and ordered a 55cm based on Airborne's recommendation and its still a bit big. Other than that I really enjoy the bike.


When I got mine the BB5's worked descent enough, but I broke down and bought some 7's.... after a few months on the 7's the stopping power is noticeably better, but the ability to fine tune the feel at the lever is leaps and bounds better than the 5's. To be fair, you're going to have a hard time finding a BB7 equipped bike for $1100 though.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see any one mentioning it....
but bedding in the pads is important.
First make sure your brakes are aligned.
Clean your pads and rotors with brake cleaner or alcohol.
And the go where you can get going fast and hit the brakes hard. Do this a dozen times.
And yes...the 7's are much better than the 5's....but both are way behind hydralics...which, in road versions, do not exist. I have tried the conversion boxes....they work a little better that the BB series....but are finicky.

And again...when you buy a bike from a good shop.....a mechanic has fixed all the FUBARs that you get when you take a bike out of a box.

In the end...I didn't buy the Delta. A change in team sponsors for next year put it on hold....looks like something a little nicer is in the pipe line.


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

No shipping problems here. Got mine without a scratch (at least none that I've noticed). I was also really surprised with the high stand over. I don't think they had BB Drop spec'd on their site but the seat post length seems longer than 57cm but I haven't measured. Maybe I didn't notice if it was C-C or C-T or which ever. Never thought I would have the stem level instead of flipped up but it gets the job done. Also disappointed in the BB5 discs. Need to dial them in a bit more but makes me think cheap canti's are better than cheap discs by a long shot. 

Surprised that I am not a fan of SRAM but that is just a personal preference. Really wanted to like the break lever not moving for shifts... but the shifting just doesn't feel as nice as Shimano. That is nothing against the bike though.

At $750, no brainer. I might be slightly disappointed at full price $1000 though. Glad I got it on sale and if the BB5s can't be fine tuned, I can always put that money towards upgrading those and I can always move my 105 over when I upgrade my road bike down the road. I was able to make the fit work but I have the seat barely elevated over the TT. It just looks a whole lot bigger than my 57cm TT/ST road bike (of course, longer wheel base and higher BB, but still, it is a big bike).


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

So far I'm really annoyed. Put a new derailleur hanger on tonight. I have to pretty much wrench the rear triangle apart with all my might, and try and align the wheel and brake disk to get the rear wheel on. An extra hand would be nice. For some reason it's really narrow, there will be no changing the wheel on the side of the road easily.
So I get the wheel in, spin the wheel with the crank before I go to shift to check the alignment and pop! the derailleur hanger bolt pops again. Obviously there are some major alignment issues going on, possibly some damage I'm missing. It's either going back or I'm taking it to the lbs.
I'm not an expert mechanic, but I can hang a derailleur and adjust it to work. Either I got two very weak hangers, or there are some forces at work binding the whole thing up.


----------



## timeyer (May 24, 2005)

Nooky,
It sounds like the rear triangle of your bike is bent so that the spacing is narrower than stock. That's where the damage was on my bike. The chain was stuck between the plastic guard and the spokes. I keep messing with the brakes, but can't seem to get the rear to spins freely.

i'm not sure what to do. Yes, the bikes are a screaming deal, but all the chips and imperfections add up. Do I want a janky $750 bike? 

Ultimately the cost of sending the bike back is keeping me from returning it.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

what is this airborne crap? Why don't you get a fuji instead?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

foto said:


> what is this airborne crap? Why don't you get a fuji instead?


It probably IS a Fuji. Fuji makes a lot of off brand bikes.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

In fairness I think it's a shipping issue, not an Airborne issue. The bike was what I expected, it was just damaged in shipping. I simply haven't had the time to delve into the issue yet. I brought the derailleur hangers to work, one of the maintenance guys will put helicoils in them and I can try again. I'll probably try and spread the rear triangle and get the fit of that better, and then go from there.
The only bummer is that if I send it back, I'll be out the shipping cost. I really hope I can get it to work though.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

As said....it sounds like you have a big alignment issue.
It might save you some time to take it to a shop that has a drop out alignment tool ( or buy one)


----------



## thumb (Jun 7, 2009)

nOOky said:


> In fairness I think it's a shipping issue, not an Airborne issue. The bike was what I expected, it was just damaged in shipping. I simply haven't had the time to delve into the issue yet. I brought the derailleur hangers to work, one of the maintenance guys will put helicoils in them and I can try again. I'll probably try and spread the rear triangle and get the fit of that better, and then go from there.
> The only bummer is that if I send it back, I'll be out the shipping cost. I really hope I can get it to work though.


I don't understand why you would be responsible for shipping cost if the frame was damaged during shipping. Shouldn't that be a claim with UPS?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not sure, I'm awaiting an e-mail response. My guess is that when they offer free shipping, the business has to insure the item for whatever amount they deem necessary in case of such an occurrence, and they work out the details like that. I wouldn't think I'd be responsible for the shipping costs, that's what I asked in my e-mail.


----------



## thumb (Jun 7, 2009)

nOOky said:


> I'm not sure, I'm awaiting an e-mail response. My guess is that when they offer free shipping, the business has to insure the item for whatever amount they deem necessary in case of such an occurrence, and they work out the details like that. I wouldn't think I'd be responsible for the shipping costs, that's what I asked in my e-mail.


Oh ok. Must have missed that part reading through the thread. I would be interested in knowing the outcome since I bought one as well and it's to be delivered tomorrow. Crossing my fingers that there would be no issues.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally got it assembled fully. There's no fixing it, the frame is tweaked, so back in the box it goes. They are all out of my size, so I'll start looking elsewhere.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

What is this $700 Focus that you mention?.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

trener1 said:


> What is this $700 Focus that you mention?.


Guessing it's this: Focus Mares Ax 3 Bike '11 > Complete Bikes > Cyclocross Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Indeed that is sweet, unfortunately not many sizes left.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the Airborne yesterday evening and put it together this morning. Mine came very well packaged. Everything was wrapped super carefully. Except for the front tire not holding air due to a hole in the tube it went together just fine. Seems like a solid bike at a great price.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I hate you  mine has to go back. No frames left in my size, and no news on next years model.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

nOOky said:


> I hate you  mine has to go back. No frames left in my size, and no news on next years model.


Yeah that is a bummer. I bet something else will come up eventually. I am still pretty amazed at the deal though. If I did not love titanium frames so much I would have been all over it for myself.


----------



## thumb (Jun 7, 2009)

Received mine friday. Box arrived in good shape without any straps on the outside. Bubble wrap for the bike frame and parts was very minimal resulting in some paint dings on the frame but not a deal breaker on a $750 bike. Put it together and everything seems to be ok but does need adjustment. Haven't weighed it but it does feel heavier than my usual 54cm caad9. I ride a 54cm caad9 which is just a tinge on the small side for me. The delta at 53cm had at least an inch higher standover height. When comparing both bikes, the delta's BB was quite a bit higher than the caad9 which may explain the higher standover. For $750, this bike IMHO is a good deal for a rain/commuter/gravel bike.


----------



## thumb (Jun 7, 2009)

I noticed on my credit card statement that the charge for the airborne delta was from Huffy Corporation. Is this the same Huffy that can be found at wally-world?


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

thumb said:


> I noticed on my credit card statement that the charge for the airborne delta was from Huffy Corporation. Is this the same Huffy that can be found at wally-world?


Yep... Huffy is the money behind Airborne....


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

My wife took out the Airborne for a 30 mile ride today. Except for the crank arm not being tight enough it did great. It was creaking and clunking 2/3 into the ride then went away then came back big time. We limped back but made it just fine. I got it back here and had to remove all of the spacers on the drive side. If the spacers were in I could not get the crank bolt to tight enough to hold for long. I mean it would hold but then you could not move the crank easily. I have no idea if anyone else has had this problem but I would ride it a bit then check the cranks before a decent ride.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Update: I took the bike to a different shop just for the heck of it, because I am stubborn. They seem to have gotten the alignment and the shifting sorted out, it shifts fine in the stand. I'll check everything over after work and take it for a ride. Hopefully it's all good.

Edit: Eric at Airborne was really supportive, I was all set to box it up and send it back and they would have arranged to pick it up. He was willing to work with me on the whole process.
I don't know how common it is, but I bet bicycle companies go through a lot of shipping damage!


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

nOOky said:


> Update: I took the bike to a different shop just for the heck of it, because I am stubborn. They seem to have gotten the alignment and the shifting sorted out, it shifts fine in the stand. I'll check everything over after work and take it for a ride. Hopefully it's all good.
> 
> Edit: Eric at Airborne was really supportive, I was all set to box it up and send it back and they would have arranged to pick it up. He was willing to work with me on the whole process.
> I don't know how common it is, but I bet bicycle companies go through a lot of shipping damage!


Most bicycles are shipped to shops freight, on a pallet, with several other boxed bikes and thusly are handled much better than if they go through a normal consumer carrier like UPS or Fedex as just a package.


----------



## Littlehendrick (May 9, 2011)

Update time:

Bought a 53 sized frame, since it has the same top tube as my cervelo (530mm). Beware, taller bottom bracket and other geometry makes the stand over of this bike very tall.

In the shipping box, they forgot to add the front skewer. I e-mailed them that evening, got a response that night (I live in Mountain time) and was set a pair of quick releases. Very good customer service in my book. 

Are the welds as pretty as a higher end frame? No, but they are functional, and not too terrible. Overall I am still very happy with my purchase, and would gladly do it again for 750. The only thing I might change is the frame size to a 50. 

Hope this helps others.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Update:

On my second ride back in October '12 I believe the sticky lube on the Sram chain collected a small rock and took out my rear derailleur pulley. That jammed the derailleur in the rear wheel, and broke the hanger. I had to get a ride home as I was in the middle of nowhere.
I emailed Eric at Airborne, and he sent out a new rear derailleur and chain as well as a hanger. Mighty nice of him, even though it may not have been anyone's fault.
I installed the new parts, adjusted everything, and took the Sram lube off and put my own on. I also should mention that I had to stand on one side of the frame and bend the frame with quite a bit of force initially to get the rear wheel to slide in and out easily.
Since then I have had zero problems, I have probably 600-700 miles on the bike over the winter. It's seen sand, snow, ice, rain, and been off road a few times. For the price I am very happy. Shifting is good, and the brakes, once settled in, are great.
I am thinking of buying a lighter set of wheels and actually using it for some gravel races this spring, so now the quest for new wheels is on.
Overall it was a good experience with Airborne.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

If I could have found one in my size I was ready to pick one up myself. Ended up with a great price on my Motobecane and am very happy. Glad to hear you are having positive experiences.


----------

